# Red Norwood Custom - are these worth anything at all?



## Svetlana (May 14, 2011)

I have my father's old bicycle, a Norwood Custom.  I'm trying to decide if I should keep this or just get rid of it.  I'm thinking about restoring and keeping it if the cost to restore isn't too high vs the value of the bike.  I think it would actually be a really nice looking bike if restored and would probably even ride it occasionally.  

The bike has some rust under the tank and I'm not sure if there are replacement tanks to be found.  I haven't found anything but I don't know where to begin looking.  The rims and tires need replacing.  The wire trap has a little rust but may have a number of years left on it.

I'm guessing from the older posts here that the bike was made in the mid to early 60's.  Also, I did see that it isn't worth a lot if not restored.  I didn't see anything about its value if it has been restored.     

Someone on the forums here bought one of these to restore for $50.  Any ideas on how much it would cost to restore something like this and what the value of the bike might be after restoration?    















Thanks!


----------



## Larmo63 (May 14, 2011)

Not worth restoring, but luckily for you, it doesn't need restoring. I'd leave it alone, just put new whitewalls on it, clean it thoroughly and regrease it, and ride it. It's a cool bike and these are getting a lot more attention lately. On Ebay, you might get $150-175....... Truthfully, it is worth more NOT restored....


----------



## MartyW (May 14, 2011)

Larmo63 said:


> Not worth restoring, but luckily for you, it doesn't need restoring. I'd leave it alone, just put new whitewalls on it, clean it thoroughly and regrease it, and ride it. It's a cool bike and these are getting a lot more attention lately. On Ebay, you might get $150-175....... Truthfully, it is worth more NOT restored....





Well put, it is only original once.


----------



## Svetlana (May 15, 2011)

Thanks Larmon63


----------

